# Instabilidade convectiva, Lapa - Sernancelhe, 13, 14 e 15 Agosto 2009



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Como tem sido hábito nos últimos anos, passo sempre um período de 10 dias do mês de Agosto, na localidade da Lapa, em Sernancelhe, no distrito de Viseu.
Trata-se de uma aldeia pequena, a 900m de altitude, com vista privilegiada para a Serra da Estrela, Caramulo, Montemuro... 







Este ano, tive a oportunidade de assistir a 3 tardes de instabilidade convectiva na região, nos dias 13, 14 e 15 de Agosto. Na madrugada do dia 13 também vi um verdadeiro espectáculo de trovoadas a este e sudeste da minha localização, que pelo que li no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto de 2009, a *Marta* também viu. 
Infelizmente dessa madrugada não tenho fotografias.

Ficam então alguns registos, que consegui, em escapadelas que dava durante o meu trabalho de voluntariado. 


-----------------------------------

*Dia 13 de Agosto *

14:00/14:15 - Altura em que o céu começou a encobrir.


















Por volta das 14h30 foi quando deu o primeiro trovão! A partir daí, estavam-se constantemente a ouvir trovões. Ainda choveu durante alguns minutos. Com cada pingo. Parecia quase granizo. Mas o grosso da precipitação caiu toda a sul. Ali era apenas a rampa de lançamento para a formação da nebulosidade.












14:36





-----------------

15:39, Post do Vince sobre o tema.



Vince disse:


> Forte actividade convectiva. O André reportou trovoada em Sernancelhe. O Spiritmind trovoada forte em Gois e Pampilhosa da Serra.
> A direcção das células é mais ou menos WSW ou SW.
> 
> 
> ...



Nessa altura o céu estava assim:







Mais tarde, entre as 16h e as 17h:



Vince disse:


>





As células de Viseu, vistas do lugar onde eu estava:







Sudeste:






Sul:






A oeste, Montemuro:






Pequenas mammatus





Nordeste:






Sentido sul, direcção de Viseu:






Vista a norte:


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 22:22)

*Dia 14 de Agosto *


Nesse dia a animação começou mais tarde, e foi mais fraco. Apesar de ainda assim se terem ouvido imensos trovões. 

Post do Vince sobre com as imagens de satélite ao início da tarde:



Vince disse:


> Há imensas semelhanças com ontem, mas a esta mesma hora ontem já estava tudo mais avançado
> 
> Ontem/hoje 15:00 (14z)




Descargas eléctricas dessa tarde:



cm3pt disse:


>




Algumas fotografias entre as 16h20 e as 18horas.

A sul: (16:24)





A sudeste: (16:30)





A este: (16:47)





A oeste: (16:47)





A este: (17:42)





A nordeste: (17:26)





A norte: (18:02)






Apesar da intensidade ter sido menor, nesse dia, consegui apanhar este raio num pequeno vídeo que fiz:


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 22:22)

*Dia 15 de Agosto *


No dia 15, e por ser dia de festa e grande aparato, não tive mesmo oportunidade de fazer grandes registos. Ainda assim, foi nesse dia que deram os maiores trovões e mais choveu na localidade.

Mapa das descargas eléctricas dessa tarde: 



cm3pt disse:


> Bem, eles estão a sul de Macedo, mas onde a actividade está forte é no eixo A 24 (Lamego-Chaves). Aí é que há muita coisa. ( Logo agora que não estou em Vila Real.rsrs....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fotografias tiradas entre as 15h30 e as 15h45 desse dia.
Direcção oeste e Noroeste.










Por volta das 17h30, ao passar na localidade de Paçô, entre Moimenta da Beira e Tarouca, havia ainda bastante lama na estrada, as vinhas e pomares estavam completamente alagados, e os bombeiros encontravam-se no terreno a fazer trabalho de limpeza.

Uns quilómetros a oeste, em Tarouca, pouco ou nada choveu.


-----------------------------------------------------------

PS: Julgava ter perdido o cartão de memória que tinha estes registos, e muitas outras fotografias do verão. Felizmente, e como por milagre, apareceu 1 mês e meio depois de ter desaparecido.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 22:29)

AnDré disse:


> Julgava ter perdido o cartão de memória que tinha estes registos, e muitas outras fotografias do verão. Felizmente, e como por milagre, apareceu 1 mês e meio depois de ter desaparecido.



 Ainda bem que não o perdeste, André, esta reportagem está excelente e é um testemunho importante de diversos eventos interessantes.


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2009 às 23:53)

Excelentes fotos, bem apanhada a do raio em plena luz do dia.  Escolheste bem o local para os últimos dias de férias, quase no centro da acção.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2009 às 00:44)

Fantástico, sem palavras!!!


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2009 às 10:01)

Reportagem muito bem feita! Com a qualidade a que já nos habituámos


----------



## lsalvador (1 Out 2009 às 11:09)

André, posso picar um pouco 

Que tal tentares por ai uma estação a bombar  a debitar dados para a net?


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Fantásticas fotos O raio está Brutal


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 23:25)

lsalvador disse:


> André, posso picar um pouco
> 
> Que tal tentares por ai uma estação a bombar  a debitar dados para a net?



Ainda que eu tivesse poder económico para isso, ia precisar de inventar a net lá. É que não há mesmo nada.

Talvez um dia, porque não... 

Mas já agora, uma curiosidade, mesmo à entrada da aldeia, há uma estação meteorológica do INAG em óptimo estado.
E até está na rede da página do snirh. Pena não emitir dados desde Dezembro de 2007.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2009 às 19:40)

Excelente reportagem, excelentes fotos... E devo admitir que o raio está bem bonito!

Ainda bem que o cartão apareceu! Parabéns!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Foram tão bons esses dias por cá.

Boas fotos André!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 02:46)

Desejoso de uma caçada com este tipo de condições pelo interior resta-me a expectativa desse dia chegar!

Pelas imagens Sat colocadas pelo Vince, certamente também se verificaram o mesmo tipo de condições bem perto de Coimbra. 
Recordo que muitas vezes tais células se deslocavam de Este e quando o topo das mesmas já se avistava por cima das Serras a nascente da cidade, não raro, à medida que continuavam o seu percurso ganhavam ímpeto e descarregavam a sua fúria acumulada no interior. 

Simplesmente fantástico para um dos poucos destemidos por ali a não querer que escapasse nenhum pormenor! 

Interessantes registos AnDré...


----------

